# An Interesting Fitness Insight



## LoneRider (Jul 12, 2010)

I once had a chat with a couple fellow soldiers when I was going through Airborne School two months ago and I recall one of them saying that for men the ages 27-35 are considered the prime as far as physical condition is concerned. 

Personally I'm inclined to agree. As my 27th birthday dawns I've noticed a greater increase in my overall physical condition in terms of maximum strength and work capacity. 

Does anyone have any insight as to the matter?


----------



## Omar B (Jul 12, 2010)

They may be right.  What I know is true is that I can't take a punch like I used to in my teens.  Back then my buds and I used to fight all the time, or go to shows (sometimes of bands we didn't like) just to mosh.   Now, not so much.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jul 12, 2010)

I was at my best at 25 for strength and 37 for endurance.
My understanding was that men "peak" physically at 28, but i don't recall where i read that.
I think eating right and exercise can make you healthy and fit for life, though nature will always take a certain % of that away every year.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 12, 2010)

For me personally I'd say there's scientific proof of Old Man Strength right there. Even in the US Army fitness standards we see the run time drop as a male ages, but the number of pushups and situps required for 100 points goes up progressively the older one gets until the 35 year old range.


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 12, 2010)

I suppose it depends on how you spend those years.  As someone who started training at the age of 36 after years of mostly sedentary lifestyle, I feel I just took a brand new toy out of the box.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Am I past my prime in terms of _potential_ fitness?  Maybe, but I'm at the peak of my _actual_ fitness.


----------



## Carol (Jul 12, 2010)

I think its fairly easy to see a peak somewhere around those ages if you look at the pro athletes in various leagues.   I think the athletes are hitting a balance of physical toughness (which slows with age) and mental discipline (which improves with age).

Personally though?  I'm with Cory.  I didn't start training until 36 either, and while I won't say I'm in fantastic shape (damn night job), I will say that my spirit and determination is higher now than it has ever been in my life, and as a result, I'm achieving things I have never done before in my life...such as hiking up mountains


----------



## shane (Jul 13, 2010)

For me personally I say there is no scientific proof  of Old Man force there. Even by the standards of physical fitness of  U.S. Army, we see the fall run-time as a man ages, but the number of  push-ups and sit-ups required for 100 points gradually increasing the  age to an age range receive the 35 years.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 13, 2010)

I've personally noticed my muscular strength increasing in recent years with minor declines in foot speed (which I'm remedying through a revamped running program). Part of that might be due to a new weightlifting program derived from Mountain Athlete that emphasizes functional fitness and stamina, but also I've noticed a lot of male soldiers in the 27-33 age range on the whole have greater muscular strength than soldiers in the 19-24 age ranges.


----------



## Steve (Jul 13, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I suppose it depends on how you spend those years. As someone who started training at the age of 36 after years of mostly sedentary lifestyle, I feel I just took a brand new toy out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too.  I started training martial arts at 33 years old, but didn't start BJJ until just after my 36th birthday.  I'm in much better shape now as I approach 40, than I was at 25.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 18, 2010)

> _I suppose it depends on how you spend those years. As someone who started training at the age of 36 after years of mostly sedentary lifestyle, I feel I just took a brand new toy out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There definitely is another variable right there. I was relatively active as a teenager, but no super athlete. But I've trained steadily since I joined the service at seventeen and my training methods are always improving towards increasing functional strength.

I'm the sort of guy who doesn't care overmuch regarding the Army PFT. As long as I can break 265 or higher I'm satisfied. I'd much rather be able to do a road march with 45 to 55+ lbs of gear and still have enough energy to carry out my mission at the objective effectively than get a 300 out of 300 possible points on a PT test.


----------



## rlp271 (Jul 26, 2010)

I remember hearing, while watching the Tour de France (yes, I am that much of a geek), that a man's body shifts from being built for extremely short aggressive bursts of power toward being better for endurance competitions between ages 27 and 32.  That's why most young riders don't do well after the first 8 or 9 days.  They have trouble recovering.  Riders older than 33 or 34 also have trouble recovering.  There's a sweet spot of about 5 years.  That's also why Olympic sprinters tend to be on the younger end of the spectrum, but marathoners tend to be a little older.  I suppose I'll have the opportunity to find out over the next few years.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 26, 2010)

I would think that a male's peak physical prowess would be between 22 and 35. Which is why we are extraordinarily sexually active during this period. We are peaking and raring to do whatever a task that is before us. Work, fighting, sex, play, etc. 
Right now at 47 my body reminds me not to get stoopid and try to do the things I USED to be able to do the way I used to do them. I can still do it but I'm reminded to not to over do it. 
I can't kick as high as I used to and when I stretch it's not as far as I would recall. It's simply age. 
Yet a man can keep himself just as fit and just as strong but how he does it changes as he ages. My father is 84 and if you were to arm-wrestle him ... you'd be given a run for your money... and he doesn't do anything by way of exercise now-a-days except a nice leisurely walk. 
When I was at a Wing Chun seminar years ago I had the privilege of meeting and training (very briefly) with Yip Sing, the son of Yip Man. Though this small, skinny, short Chinese man looked as about as dangerous as a warm puppy... when he was showing me how to do proper techs and told me to try and hit him... I couldn't. I was lightly bruised by the end of the day... honestly... as I reflect... I'd hated to meet up with that man at his peak.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 26, 2010)

In my late 20's and early 30's I most likely was in the best condition of my life.  However that in no way means I have given up on trying to be in the best condition possible now that I am in my 60's.  Keeping fit and staying in condition can be a life long goal, so try to be in the best shape you can no matter what age you are


----------



## kravi (Sep 4, 2010)

The Romans (of antiquity) thought that men in the mid to late thirties were in their prime. Amongst the early legions, it was the thirty somethings that were judged strongest and toughest.

If you look at the drug free body building competitions (not my cup of tea either) the men are all in their late thirties or early fourties because building muscle without steroids takes a long time...

--Me


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 16, 2010)

While not a body builder type - I prefer functional fitness over looks any day of the week. In terms of raw strength I'm far stronger than my 22 or 19 year old selves though a bit slower. I'm comfortable with having a slightly slower PT Test run time (2 miles in 15:00 flat) as long as I have reasonable stamina to keep going on long rucks or patrols.


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I know it seemed easier at 25-30 to stay fit and now at 36 it feels.... harder to keep at the level I want.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 16, 2010)

*The secret is to stick with it*. At any age we should try to do our best to be all we can be. In my prime I could take a week off, and jump right back into it. Now, not so easy. I don't try to fool myself, but I also don't sit around thinking of the pass, I take every day as it comes, and give it my best. Hopefully I'll still be posting here when I'm 100.


----------



## l_uk3y (Sep 18, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> I would think that a male's peak physical prowess would be between 22 and 35. Which is why we are extraordinarily sexually active during this period.



Lol.  Lucky for some :idunno:

On that note. Being a 26 year old myself. I do notice that my strength and stamina is better now then it was 4-5 years ago when I was spending a lot of time at gym doing weights and cardio. I can certainly run a lot further now even though I'm not pushing myself in that direction. I haven't worked weights for a few years and I certainly don't feel weaker.

Hopefully goods things are to come within the next 5 years if I keep pushing myself.

Luke


----------



## xJOHNx (Sep 19, 2010)

Look at Joe Rollino..
If he hadn't been hit by a car...




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Rollino

You are your own limit...


----------



## LoneRider (Sep 24, 2010)

> *The secret is to stick with it*. At any age we should try to do our best to be all we can be. In my prime I could take a week off, and jump right back into it. Now, not so easy. I don't try to fool myself, but I also don't sit around thinking of the pass, I take every day as it comes, and give it my best. Hopefully I'll still be posting here when I'm 100.


 
I recall having seen heard of a book called Age is Just a Number written by Dara Torres and I've seen and heard of many older martial artists defeating younger and stronger opponents in contests on both the fields of battle and the field of competetion.


----------

